# Ponce Inlet 10/22



## junior (Oct 6, 2010)

Went out to Ponce Inlet Jetties to meet up with my sister and her family. They were there around 7pm Friday night. My Girl and I arrived at 8pm. By the time we got there my sister had already pulled in about 4 blue fish, a 25" redfish and caught and release a 36" redfish.

10 mins after I arrive and set up my rods my girl was fighting a 26" Red...a few minutes later I caught and released a 28" Red...my bro-in-law reeled in another 36" red minutes later, soon followed by me having a nice fight with a 40" Red.

We ended the night with 3 keeper reds and some blue fish. caught and released quite a few oversized reds.

My niece and nephew both caught Blacktip sharks, one got away towards the end. It was a fun night with a beautiful full moon we left around 11 PM after the bites died down.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

great reporti was out their a couple weeks ago and damn thats what it was like then to.


----------



## AIRBORNE (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice! What were you using for bait?


----------



## junior (Oct 6, 2010)

We cut up a few large mullets caught with the cast net. Had some fresh dead shrimp but ended up giving it away before we left, didn't use any of it.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Daaaaang what a nice report!!


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a good time for all .


----------



## mjg3 (Feb 26, 2010)

havent fished there in about 10 yrs! looking to get out this weekend. what are the hours? and has anyone been there since the 22nd? thanks mike


----------

